
Eric Schmidt is stepping down as Alphabet’s executive chairman - dcgudeman
https://abc.xyz/investor/news/releases/2017/1221.html
======
Overtonwindow
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983211)

